# Has anyone tested the fluval plant nano led?



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I have not done tests, but I use ten of them for eight pico and nano tanks.


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

Turbonut said:


> I have this unit on my fluval 14.5 gal tank that I just started, just curious if anyone has actually put a par meter on it or if anyone has used this light with success?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Aquapros did a video where he compared it to the ONF Flat Nano. The par data comes in at about 10:40


----------



## Turbonut (Mar 11, 2020)

minorhero said:


> Aquapros did a video where he compared it to the ONF Flat Nano. The par data comes in at about 10:40
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrazaZ8_Dr8


Thankyou


----------

